

Airbnb Tech Talk: Zach Holman - Git and GitHub Secrets - zephyrnh
http://www.airbnb.com/meetups/5asy8pxxs-tech-talk-zach-holman

======
tzury
I am not sure why google (chrome) thinks this page is in Indonesian.

<http://i.imgur.com/XWoja.png>

Anyone else got that?

~~~
leak
Yeh, I get that for all their talks. Not sure why either.

------
jefftchan
Seems like it's going to be a similar to this talk which he's given
previously: <http://zachholman.com/talk/git-github-secrets>

------
bearwithclaws
I was there when he gave that talk in Singapore Reddot Ruby conference and
love it. Highly recommended if you use GitHub at all.

pro tip: be sure to go up to Zach and ask for rare octocat stickers after the
talk!

------
timc3
Why do I find the about section ridiculous.

------
seppo0010
Gray text on gray background isn't very readable.

------
suyash
see you all at the talk on Wed!

------
ipince
is it now "cool" to evade your taxes?

~~~
tgasson
I'm not sure what you're talking about, there doesn't seem to be anything
about taxes in the OP. You sure you have the right thread? Can you explain
more?

~~~
auston
<http://cl.ly/1r0y0o2a1D3s2j3y1j03>

~~~
creativityhurts
I think the "serious" part of his description stops at "He works at GitHub".
Everything after that sounds pretty jokey.

~~~
terinjokes
I'm pretty sure the only serious part of the description is "Zach Holman",
"Ruby developer" and "He works at GitHub". The sentence before that says those
phrases ("sound fundamentals, firm grasp on the industry, and innovative
development approaches") don't apply to Zach.

